# من يريد التعرف على الهندسة الصناعية



## Ind. Engineer (30 مارس 2010)

ما هي الهندسة الصناعية ، ما مجالات المهندس الصناعي ، ما يستطيع عمله المهندس الصناعي في البنوك ،المستشفيات،المصانع ... !!!
كل هذه اسئله تريد لها اجابة ..

الهندسة الصناعية بمعناها الخاص والعام ومجالات العمل وكل ما تود ان تعرف عن المهندس الصناعي كله في ملف واحد فقط ..ما عليك الا ان تحمل هذا الملف ..

شكر خاص لكل ما كتب شي عن الهندسة الصناعية في هذا المنتدى لانه ساعدني كثيرا في الحصول على البيانات لعمل هذا المشروع ..
:84::84:


ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع خاصا من لا يعرف اي شي عن الهندسة الصناعية
:85::85::85:​


----------



## عبد اللاه جلال (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته يا جماعه لو سمحتم اللى عنده فكره عن اللحام عل البارد اتمنى انه يفيدنى بمعلوماته ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسامةسلامة (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل 
بس الملف تقيل اوى فى فتحه وبيهنج الجهاز 
مش عارف ليه


----------



## Ind. Engineer (10 أبريل 2010)

الملف حجمه صغير انا عملت الملف مضغوط لكي يسهل تحميله ، يمكن تكون هناك مشكله اخرى تاكد من ذلك 
أ/ اسامة وان شاء الله يفتح معاك وما تكون هناك اي مشكلة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## البلشاوي (13 أبريل 2010)

تشكر أخي


----------

